# Any luck getting Brazil?



## alliebrian (Apr 18, 2007)

My son is going to Brazil for nine months after high school to teach kite boarding.  We want to go down Xmas and New Years' week to see him.  Anyone have any ideas on how to trade in?


----------



## JamminJoe (Apr 18, 2007)

I have tried to get a particual resort for the past 3-years and had no luck. At one point I even had an ongoing search for months with no luck. At times I have seen particular resorts in Rio show up but they were so far off the beaten path I passed. I am sure other Tuggers can give better advice but my next step was going to be to check with come of the other trading sites that have been mentioned here. Great question and I look forward to the feedback you receive and any tips on how to get a good trade there.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 18, 2007)

Where in Brazil?  it's a big country.  Right now II has Xmas week at a resort in Itapema both as an exchange and as a Getaway but I don't know if that's far or close to where you want to be.


----------



## alliebrian (Apr 18, 2007)

*Combuco area near Fortaleza*

My son plans to kiteboard in Combuco, which is about 45 minutes from Fortaleza.  I see RCI has five resorts in that area with "limited availability".  Would also like to spend a week somewhere else in the country, easily accesible from Fortaleza.


----------

